# 5.1 sound card



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, I wanted to know which sound card should i buy for a 5.1 system. Please gimme the exact model names if possible, thanks


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

*us.creative.com/products/welcome.asp?category=1


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot bond, but they seem to be pretty expensive.. 
would u recommend me a budget card considering that I am buying Edifer  5.1 M3500 ? Since my speakers will cost me around 3300 the card should cost me like maximum 2,000
Also whats the difference in terms of features between low & high end cards? If the difference isnt much, I'd rather buy a cheap card

PS- how can i thank this thread so that it shows in ur profile?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

The more you pay, the more features you get like better SNR, dolby/DTS support, THX certification.

For basic card, go for Creative Live! 5.1 for 1k. 

under 2k, Audigy Value is good choice for 1.4k

Both these cards does not support Dolby/DTS. For that you need Audigy 2 cards or Audigy 4.


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for replying, I dunno what  Audigy, SNR, dolby/DTS support, THX certification exactly mean so I'll Google it later.
hmm yeah the Creative SB X-FI seems like a good option but is more expensive than my speakers itself lol


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

yes. And you will definitely have a theatrical experience if you have good set of speakers coupled with a good sound card. 

DTS/Dolby is a must for crystal clear audio output from sound card.

Also, Better buy Logitech X-530 or X-540 instead of Edifier. They are much better when it comes to sheer audio quality and price is pretty much the same.

One more decent speaker set is Creative t6060 for 3.5k

Edifier, being chinese company, I would never ever buy their products. Just my opinion. There are much better players like Logitech, Creative, Altec Lansing which offer lot better products for similar price.


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks again for ur valuable advices!
The reason I opted for edifier  was  that I thought it gave more output (by output I mean volume) than other speakers of the same cost. Is it true?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

output or volume level is the least important. What's more important is how balanced the sound there.

1) Low frequency sound (bass delivered by subwoofer)
2) mids (delivered by satellite's drivers)
3) highs (delivered by tiny drivers knows as tweeters).

The speaker set that gives more balanced sound gives best music quality.

That is why I prefer Logitech, Altec Lansing, Creative (preference in same order). 

Just try to get a demo of Logitech X-540 or X-530 and you will not look at other option.


----------



## axxo (Mar 31, 2008)

I have tested ATP-3, Creative Inspire 5300, Logitech X-540. SOund quality of x-540 is uncomparable and stands unique out of these three...tight and crisp...
go for Logitech X-540.


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks axxo & thanks a lot again, desi. It can get really confusing sometimes & our shopkeepres here dont know much anyway.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2008)

^^Theoretically, they may, but not practically! 
Look, what i meant was, the quality of amplifier built into subwoofer units actually set the difference. Look, u are going for a 5.1 speaker system. There are things u may want to consider like, set of frequencies and better satellites to reproduce them. Plus, the overall power of speakers are better judged by RMS ratings instead of PMPO! Creative, Logitech,Altec Lansing and Philips cover all the required warranty and after sale services in India. Plus, they are reputed. Look, a 5.1 speaker should have right set of Center and Surround speakers along with a LFE to create a theatrical effect in your living room. By that, the system will require proper power distribution to all speakers i.e. Front L/R, Surround L/R, Center/LFE! 
Look, as Desii suggested those models, they are nice. Just add one more to list: Philips 5.1 MMS460. From my experience, this set excel while in Gaming than others in its category. 
And regarding soundcard, if u cant go for X-Fi then go for Audigy 4. I heard, Audigy and SB series have driver issues in Vista, though. So, choose accordingly.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 31, 2008)

Dun shell out more than 2k if u have speakers less than 6k.
X530 nd X540 are the best speakers out there at the price points[4.2k and 5k].
And audigy 2 value is a gud choice @ 1.7k, nd it supports Dolby/DTS nd EAX.
It far better than SB 5.1 and Audigy value.

And Creative T6060 is no way  balanced set. Logitech is much better option, coz i myself own T6060 nd it sux, though better than most local brands.


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the info dom & mayank


----------



## desiibond (Apr 1, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^Theoretically, they may, but not practically!
> Look, what i meant was, the quality of amplifier built into subwoofer units actually set the difference. Look, u are going for a 5.1 speaker system. There are things u may want to consider like, set of frequencies and better satellites to reproduce them. Plus, the overall power of speakers are better judged by RMS ratings instead of PMPO! Creative, Logitech,Altec Lansing and Philips cover all the required warranty and after sale services in India. Plus, they are reputed. Look, a 5.1 speaker should have right set of Center and Surround speakers along with a LFE to create a theatrical effect in your living room. By that, the system will require proper power distribution to all speakers i.e. Front L/R, Surround L/R, Center/LFE!
> Look, as Desii suggested those models, they are nice. Just add one more to list: Philips 5.1 MMS460. From my experience, this set excel while in Gaming than others in its category.
> And regarding soundcard, if u cant go for X-Fi then go for Audigy 4. I heard, Audigy and SB series have driver issues in Vista, though. So, choose accordingly.


 
This is very nice explaination. Hell, why did I forget Philips MMS460. I have used MMS430 (2.1) and they were neck to neck with ATP3 while playing music or high quality movie. I would always trust Philips when it comes to audio and video.

Anyways, from my experience and when I also take a look at online reviews, recommendations, Logitech X-540 is the best set available. One huge adv. with this set is that you can connect mp3 player like ipod or a FM radio and get sound from all 5 satellites ( virtual surround ). This is not available in any other speaker set inside 5k price tag.

brands that I would seriously stay away from are:

1) intex
2) mercury
3) edifier
4) iball
5) frontech


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 1, 2008)

^^Even I have MMS 430 as one of the speaker set in my 24 Sound System!! From sound to looks, they are just perfect.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

isn't Onboard cards good enough ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2008)

^^nope. They are good for listening to music and doing basic things.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 2, 2008)

how abt those audigy 4 value or entry level series???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 2, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> And Creative T6060 is no way  balanced set. Logitech is much better option, coz i myself own T6060 nd it sux, though better than most local brands.



Eeh ?? Seriously , coz i seem to like this set a lot .. maybe its the sound card + music player that i use ..


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm... alot of people are confused regarding sound cards

first of all creative has discontinued ..audigy 2 value,audigy 2zs,audigy 4

although u can find audigy 4 oem if u are lucky..

currently available sub 3.5k creative cards are 

sblive 24bit----DAC CS4382
audigy value -----DAC WM8768GEDS
xifi xtreme audio---DAC CS4382

CS4382 is superior to WM8768 DAC..
basically xifi xtreme audio is audigy value PCB with CS4382 DAC..

live 24bit & audigy value can easily be soft modded to xtreme audio(i have done it)....

if u have basic multimedia speakers then u are  better off in getting sblive 24bit for 900bucks and then soft modding it to xifi xtreme audio


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 2, 2008)

and the cost....????? ther is no thread anywhere for sound card and speakers....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2008)

yes. but isn't it better to get soundcard that can decode DTS/Dolby stream??

as anarchy0x said that he has to buy soundcard+speakers, it's better to get a dolby/DTS setup as there isn't much difference in price and have theatrical experience.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 2, 2008)

For Sound card to be used in Windows Vista, go for X-Fi Xtreme Audio.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 2, 2008)

cost????


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 2, 2008)

Rs 4.8k in Golcha Intertrade, Bangalore. I inquired for my Use.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Rs 4.8k in Golcha Intertrade, Bangalore. I inquired for my Use.


 
DOn't buy it there.

GEt it from Vishal Infotech.

Once I bought a soundcard at Golcha. ONe CD and a cable were missing along with screws. Called them and they gave software/drivers burned on a CD.

Vishal Infotech is a authorized dealer for Creative and Canon and is very trustworthy.

Bought camera, speakers, sound card here and he also gives very good price and has good contacts with Canon and Creative service centers.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yes. but isn't it better to get soundcard that can decode DTS/Dolby stream??
> 
> as anarchy0x said that he has to buy soundcard+speakers, it's better to get a dolby/DTS setup as there isn't much difference in price and have theatrical experience.



even if soundcard doesn't have  options for   dolby prologic or other surround effects u always have option of using powerdvd encoders/decoders to get desired surround effect..& anyways most importantly  creative soundcards sound better with their effects being turned off...

secondly buying xifi xtreme audio is like "bashing ur own head with a damn sledgehammer"..

guys xifi xtreme audio is nothing but a rebadged audigy value/SE with xifi drivers..& IS NOT WORTH A SINGLE PENNY over audigy value/live 24bit...heck modded xifi xtreme audio drivers work very nicely with live 24bit/value/SE...

basically by hardware xifi xtreme audio is a audigy value/SE PCB with same layout with changed DAC from  wolfson WM8768GEDS  in audigy value to cirrus logic CS4382 in xifi xtreme audio..

 live24bit/audigy value/xifi xtreme audio are based on similar P17 design...there is no virtual improvement in sound quality for that money in xifi xtreme audio over live24bit/value/SE....& hence xifi xtreme audio is a P.O.S


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2008)

^^Point Noted !


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> even if soundcard doesn't have  options for   dolby prologic or other surround effects u always have option of using powerdvd encoders/decoders to get desired surround effect..& anyways most importantly  creative soundcards sound better with their effects being turned off...
> 
> secondly buying xifi xtreme audio is like "bashing ur own head with a damn sledgehammer"..
> 
> ...




that's a nice find.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 4, 2008)

there is something very neat & sweet for people who just want pristine  analog output..

it is  M-AUDIO REVOLUTION 5.1 

this card has professional quality  AKM 4358 as DAC...

analog sound quality wise it kicks most audigy cards & even outperforms previously most famous creative XIFI  XTREME MUSIC soundcard..

 M-AUDIO has released vista 32bit drivers for this card on 1st april 2008

one thing more revolution 5.1 version has better DAC than revolution 7.1 version,so unless u have 7.1 speakers don't go for revolution 7.1

currently this card is for 70$ at newegg but locally this card costs 5-5.5k with aditya infotech


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

well does it makes sense-buying a dolby certified sound card and pairing it with a 3k speaker system? c'mon ! onboard is good for that job

M-Audio Revolution is a better card for its DAC and will pwn X-Fi anyday

but again it comes to good speakers


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2008)

yes. m-audio is lot better when compared to Creative products. But what about the level of support in India?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

^ excellent support-u can buy it with ur eyes closed 
got 2 pro cards and a keyboard

will try to add a tutorial on buying a sound card soon..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ great. that would help many.

is there any india page for M-Audio products?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

bharat music store *www.bharatmusichouse.com/store.asp
--but they are a little overpriced for these cards

i'd suggest lynx-india.com

Indian distributors- Aditya *www.adityagroup.com/


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 4, 2008)

it is lot better to get things like soundcards from US as they are grossly overpriced in India & thus it defeats the whole purpose...

there are few guys in other indian forums who import things for other people commercially....i would prefer getting from them over indian retailers...



btw if stereo sound is the prime objective then there is a lot more sweeter option....
it is 100$ professional EMU0404 PCI soundcard
it kicks most consumer grade pc soundcards to moon..


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 8, 2008)

u said it vivek
they earn a lot more n they have to pay a lot less, its so unfair i think


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

su u ppl are saying creative cards not worth it..or in india only..


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

I have purchased creative X-540 speakers. I'm not able to play DVD movies well. So i tried SRS Audio Sandbox for playing 5.1 movies but sound quality is not upto mark. Please suggest me some good quality soundcard(with Dolby/DTS etc). Budget around 5/6k.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I have purchased creative X-540 speakers. I'm not able to play DVD movies well. So i tried SRS Audio Sandbox for playing 5.1 movies but sound quality is not upto mark. Please suggest me some good quality soundcard(with Dolby/DTS etc). Budget around 5/6k.



nothing comes close to M-AUDIO revolution 5.1 for that purpose


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it available in delhi ? How about X-Fi xtreme gamer or any other x-fi based card


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Is it available in delhi ? How about X-Fi xtreme gamer or any other x-fi based card



yes,with aditya infotech or multilink computers N.P

if u really care about analog audio quality & not about EAX in xifi's then revolution 5.1 is yours


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you tell me something about EAX. Is it for games only. I'm not a gamer



> Supports DTS output and Dolby Digital 5.1 decoding using  			third-party applications



Is there any card with hardware based encoding for Dolby/DTS signal. Is it better than software based encoding


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

EAX above 2.0 is creative only technology to provide surround effects in supporting game engines...not worth for movie & music buffs 

many cards do DTS/DDL over digital connection in realtime like auzen x-ploision,prelude,bluegears b-enspire but u need digital receiver to decode those  signals

for analog connection software does the job in most soundcards


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you know any shop in Nehru Place selling this M-Audio card coz i'm gonna visit NP in few dayz


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

^^   Multilink computers…24,2nd floor, 13, Deepak building, Nehru place

or indian distributors 

aditya infotech

*www.adityagroup.com/contactus.asp?cityName=DELHI

*www.adityagroup.com/productlisting.asp?id=5&cat_id=201&search=brand


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok Thank you very much. one last question. What is the best price for M-Audio Revolution Sound card


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 8, 2008)

US price is 70$ but indian price is somewhere near 5k...but don't forget to negotiate badly by accounting USA prices


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

Revolution is an EAX compatible sound card. Though, what about Vista support??


----------



## arun2105 (Apr 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yes. And you will definitely have a theatrical experience if you have good set of speakers coupled with a good sound card.
> 
> DTS/Dolby is a must for crystal clear audio output from sound card.
> 
> ...




********************************************************

Edifier is a little known Canadian Brand, Not Chinese and many of their models are very decently priced for their quality and one particular 2.1 Model beats many other models in the similar category range.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Apr 9, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Revolution is an EAX compatible sound card. Though, what about Vista support??





vivekbabbudelhi said:


> EAX *above* 2.0 is creative only technology





vivekbabbudelhi said:


> M-AUDIO has released vista 32bit drivers for this card on 1st april 2008


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

dude. Edifier is a chinese company that also started Edifier enterprises canada Inc., Edifier enterprises argentina inc.

Take a look at company profile in their own website.

Established in Beijing, China, in May 1996, the Edifier Group quickly expanded overseas, and in 1998 developed into a transnational group company. Edifier is one of China’s first specialized manufacturers producing genuine wood enclosure speaker systems, and one of the first groups of loudspeaker manufacturers who have successfully developed an exclusive international market.

The company has the envious position of occupying first place in the whole country in terms of output and sales volume, with over 6 million systems being sold in 2004. The Company operates two production bases in Beijing, and Shenzhen in China respectively, with full product R&D, plastic injection, machining, painting, silk-screen printing, and assembly. The R&D team is composed of dedicated acoustical engineers from Beijing, and North America. The Group has more than 2,500 employees, and manufacturing facilities covering an area of 1,000,000 square feet. The Company's head offices are in Vancouver, Canada, being mainly responsible for group strategy sales, product planning, and product R&D.



*www.edifier.com/eng2005/comprofile.htm

yes. Edifier beats other 2.1's like Mercury 2.1, intex 2.1, iball 2.1 but it can't come close to Logitech's and Altec lansing's.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

@vivek,
ohh..!!  
Thanks.


----------



## axxo (Apr 21, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> hmm... alot of people are confused regarding sound cards
> 
> first of all creative has discontinued ..audigy 2 value,audigy 2zs,audigy 4
> 
> ...



@vivekbabbudelhi
If possible can you mention the source to soft modding 24bit live.


----------

